# Can I cancel my Meteor contract ?



## Determined (2 Feb 2009)

I've been with Meteor nearly 18 months on talk60 I think it is.
My December bill was 75 Euro, they rang me today to tell me I was at 170 Euro so far this month !!!!!! (too much time spent on facebook on the bus)
I feel like that genie in the 3 ad is talking to me.
Thinking of going bill pay and very tempted by the i phone with O2.
Can I opt out of my Meteor contract mid year ?


----------



## askalot (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I cancel my contract ?*

One thing to consider; I know someone who switched from Vodafone to O2 for the iPhone; their monthly bill went up by about 40%. Have a look at callcosts.ie to find the best operator and tariff for you.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I cancel my contract ?*

i was talking to my mate about this who is a manager in the Carphone Warehouse. I think he said its 250 to break the contract.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I cancel my contract ?*

Meteor have an add on for data, one for €9.99 a month, and another for €29.99 a month. If you log onto mymeteor, you can select it for your package. Seems like the Internet is what is pushing up your bill, so those add ons are great.

Theres a length of time for contracts, I'm on TalkTime300 and you can move down after 12 months.


----------



## soy (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I cancel my contract ?*

Most mobile contracts are for 12 months so once you have been with them 12 months you can quit without charge. (there are a few 18mth contracts also, such as the o2 iphone)

Watch-outs 
- you must give 30days notice. If you don't they will charge you for the additional month anyway even though you are no longer on the network (vodafone caught me on this) 
- Each time you get an upgrade or change price plans you are starting a new contract so bear this in mind when determining if your 12mths are up.


----------



## schmile (9 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I cancel my contract ?*

Yes phone contracts are for 12 months. I was on the same plan with meteor. Talk 60 and cancelled after 12 months because meteor wouldn't give me the upgrade because they changed the rules for upgrades 2 days before my upgrade due date. (in past years I got an upgrade ever 12 months this year they insisted it was 18) so I cancelled free of charge. And set up a new contract with them and got my new phone. You do have to give 30 days notice so say you cancel today you will probably be stuck with feb and march bills (depending on your billing period)


----------



## slookie (17 Mar 2009)

My contract is up with Vodafone in July, but Id like to get the new nokia touch phone. What happens if i ring them and tell them I lost my phone? Will they just give me the same model I had and charge the going rate or could I get whichever one I want?


----------



## jnh (18 Mar 2009)

Determined said:


> I feel like that genie in the 3 ad is talking to me.



Careful - he may have been telling you to stick with Meteor (being a Meteor ad and all  )


----------

